# Best Ranger Competition



## Centermass (Apr 12, 2013)

Is now underway. 50 teams total.  Including 5 from the Regiment and 7 from the RTB. 

To keep up with the competition, and streaming video feed, here's the link

http://www.bestrangercompetition.com/

One of the greatest gutchecks there is!

Good luck to them all.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Apr 12, 2013)

One of my cadre from RASP is competing, he's a monster, good luck to all.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2013)

As I understand it, Ranger School qualified Soldiers are eligable to participate? Or only those that went through RASP/RIP? Were there ever foregin Tabbed Troops taking part in the Competition?


----------



## AWP (Apr 12, 2013)

Ravage said:


> As I understand it, Ranger School qualified Soldiers are eligable to participate? Or only those that went through RASP/RIP? Were there ever foregin Tabbed Troops taking part in the Competition?


 
This is Schoolhouse, not Scroll, so RS graduates from any unit can compete.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 12, 2013)

Roger. Good luck to all participants!


----------



## HappyEngineer (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## dknob (Apr 12, 2013)

Rooting for Charlie Ross and Micah Deerinwater!!

2nd Platoon, CCo represent!!!


----------



## Centermass (Apr 13, 2013)

The field has narrowed down to 24 teams after completion of the Night Stakes event. 4th RTB is currently in 1st. SGM Zajkowski is in it again and remains currently in second place. He held the top spot in 2007 and again in 2011.


----------



## Centermass (Apr 14, 2013)

The competition is now over and the results are official. Team 34 from 4th RTB are the winners for the 2013 BRC.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 14, 2013)

All of the 75th RR teams finished in the top 10, an amazing feat.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 14, 2013)

Complete listing?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 14, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Complete listing?


 
Still yet to be published.


----------



## 8654Maine (Apr 14, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 15, 2013)

Centermass said:


> The competition is now over and the results are official. Team 34 from 4th RTB are the winners for the 2013 BRC.
> 
> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y60/centermass/Winners2013BRCApr14_zps8f72f0bb.jpg


 
From Ranger Up's FB page:







> Your 2013 BRC winners! USASOC's reign has come to an end.
> --------
> Briggs took a shotgun round to the chest in 03 during the push, LOL he got back up and laughed, good job buddy


source



goon175 said:


> All of the 75th RR teams finished in the top 10, an amazing feat.









> The 75th Ranger Regiment Best Ranger Competition teams all placed in the top ten! 49 teams started this year's competition and only 24 finished.
> 
> 2nd Place -- Team -- 25 Sgt. 1st Class Joshua Horsager and Sgt. 1st Class John M. Gendron. Team 25 also won the Cpt. Russ Rippetoe Trophy and the Richard Leandri Trophy.
> 
> ...


source


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2013)

I was a little annoyed by the "USASOC's reign has come to an end" comment.

Guys in RTB have nothing else to do then train, train, train, train, train, and train for Best Ranger.

Guys from USASOC and the 75th don't have that nice time to mess around as they are training for war and deploying twice a year.


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2013)

Has SF ever sent teams??


----------



## goon175 (Apr 15, 2013)

JFKSWCS had a team last year, as well as one of the groups I believe.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 15, 2013)

More than a few teams, actually.

http://www.bestrangercompetition.com/2012-best-ranger-competitor-field/


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2013)

so not one team this year? are they not allowed anymore or something


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2013)

Have any SEALs every participated?


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 14, 2016)

Best Ranger time again.  Anyone participating?  Anyone going to watch?


----------



## Centermass (Apr 17, 2016)

Congratulations to CPT Robert Killian and SSG Erich Friedlein on winning the 2016 Best Ranger Competition.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Congratulations to CPT Robert Killian and SSG Erich Friedlein on winning the 2016 Best Ranger Competition.



NG?


----------



## Isiah6:8 (Apr 18, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> NG?



Yep


----------



## CDG (Apr 18, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> NG?



That's the 28ID "Bloody Bucket", PA NG, on the SSGs right shoulder.


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2016)

I saw an article today where the Captain's an SF soldier from CO Guard and I'm not sure about the SSG other than he's from PA. CPT Killian's finished second in two BRC's and is a national Spartan Race champion.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

CDG said:


> That's the 28ID "Bloody Bucket", PA NG, on the SSGs right shoulder.


That's why I was wondering if they were Guard.


----------



## Florida173 (Apr 18, 2016)

I got the blood bucket patch awarded to me "posthumously" last time in Iraq... I had to email iPERMS that the rumors of my demise were greatly exaggerated. 

No response from them, but it did get fixed.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 18, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> I got the blood bucket patch awarded to me "posthumously" last time in Iraq... I had to email iPERMS that the rumors of my demise were greatly exaggerated.
> 
> No response from them, but it did get fixed.


hey, we tried.....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2016)

lol stolen from Pop Smoke on Facebook.


----------



## DocIllinois (Apr 19, 2016)

Officers and NCOs _can_ get along to get stuff done once in a while, even in the National Guard.  

Congratulations to CPT Killian and SFC Friedlein, great work.  

Fifth time is a charm, CPT Killian.  

*NCO and officer duo claims title of Best Ranger 2016*


----------



## AWP (Apr 19, 2016)

Threads merged, title changed.


----------



## Etype (Apr 20, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Fifth time is a charm, CPT Killian.


YOWZERS!!!

5 times through Best Ranger??? He's a warrior!


----------



## Brill (Apr 20, 2016)

Etype said:


> YOWZERS!!!
> 
> 5 times through Best Ranger??? He's a warrior!



You spelled masochist wrong.


----------



## AWP (Apr 20, 2016)

lindy said:


> You spelled masochist wrong.



Or Guard Bum.

(this is tongue in cheek. Don't anyone mail me death threats)


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 29, 2016)

Interview with this year's Best Ranger team:



> At the finish of this year’s David E. Grange Best Ranger Competition, Captain Robert Killian and Staff Sergeant Erich Friedlein stepped across the finish line into history. As Team 47, they became the first National Guard soldiers in the history of the competition to earn the title of Best Ranger.


----------

